# Happy Fission Day!



## AWP (Aug 6, 2016)

#GameChange


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 6, 2016)

#littleboyforthewin


----------



## Gunz (Aug 6, 2016)

Just sucked the wind right out of all that bushido.

Cheers.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 6, 2016)

Back in the days when smoking and uniform shorts were OK.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 7, 2016)

looks like they are on a flight line....tsk tsk....where's their safety belts?

Seriously, true explorers...on the edge.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 7, 2016)

Most confirmed kills by anyone ever.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Most confirmed kills by anyone ever.



I award you one free Internet for this remark. Nicely done!


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hell of a bar room conversation.....

drunk soldier: "how many kills you have fly boy"
Enola Gay bombardier:  "in one day?  140,000"


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Hell of a bar room conversation.....
> 
> drunk soldier: "how many kills you have fly boy"
> Enola Gay bombardier:  "in one day?  140,000"



With a crew of 12 that works out to about 11,667 per man. Not too shabby.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 7, 2016)

DasBoot said:


> Most confirmed kills by anyone ever.



I never thought of it in that light before. Well phrased!! My next ShadowSpear BUSHMILLS, will be hoisted to you!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 7, 2016)

I have always admired the fact that General Tibbets never once apologized, never once backed down from his stance that what he and his crew did that day saved lives and shortened the war. "I sleep well every night." Goddam right, General, you are the fucking man.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 7, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I never thought of it in that light before. Well phrased!! My next ShadowSpear BUSHMILLS, will be hoisted to you!


This ranks right up there with getting my Green Tag in terms of honors I have received.


Kraut783 said:


> Hell of a bar room conversation.....
> 
> drunk soldier: "how many kills you have fly boy"
> Enola Gay bombardier:  "in one day?  140,000"


Or the Airman simply responds
"ALL OF THEM"


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2016)

Second verse, almost the same as the first.






#NotFatJustBigBoned
#NowAvailableInWomensSizes


----------



## Gunz (Aug 9, 2016)

The nail in the coffin right there.


----------

